# Morning Prayers, Reflection.



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

This is a site that I visit almost every morning for the past 3 years.....
I pray...reflect and ............ mourn a bit...

I start the Day with a sense of gratitude ...its all I can do

Support and Pray for the Troops every chance you get.........

http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2003/iraq/forces/casualties/2006.08.html


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, we do think on the same wavelength don't we. Thanks for reminding me to come down to this board more often.

Derek.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.
​


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CHIEF: Thanks for posting the site. All I can say I've got a pretty big lump in my throat right now and it certainly made me do some reflecting and praying and appreciating. It is now in my favorites section. Thanks again


----------

